# Boston Pizza isn't very good



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Hadn't been in ten years or so. Went the other night. Quite tasteless. The cheese didn't look or taste like real cheese. More like those individually wrapped slices. They were also super stingy with the ingredients. Don't think I'll go back. Maybe their pasta is better but it seems to me that the focus is on cheap ingredients.

My taste buds deserve better.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeah I had the worst pasta ever at BP. How do you mess up pasta? The pizza was ok.


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

No. No it is not.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Yes and they're expensive. One of the last times I was there I had wings that must have come from under nourished chickens cause man they were small. Since going keto Boston doesn't have anything for me so I haven't gone in a few years. One thing I did like was their Peroge Pizza.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> Yes and they're expensive. One of the last times I was there I had wings that must have come from under nourished chickens cause man they were small. Since going keto Boston doesn't have anything for me so I haven't gone in a few years. One thing I did like was their Peroge Pizza.


Was eying that. Should have went for it. Bought a large thinking we'd have the leftovers throughout the week. I'm just going to chuck it out. What a waste.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Not only that your fuckin elbows/arms stick to the damn tables. Filthy ass restaurants.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Was eying that. Should have went for it. Bought a large thinking we'd have the leftovers throughout the week. I'm just going to chuck it out. What a waste.


The Perogi pizza is pretty good, or at least it was a few years ago in Brantford. Would it be better if someone who makes a better pizza made it? Most definitely. I've never seen anyone else make a perogi pizza. Of course I'm a sour creme lover. It comes with a big glob of sour creme in the middle and I used to always used to order extra sour creme to dip in. Now I have to stop talking about it because its about the worst thing for my diet.


----------



## Guitarantula (Dec 21, 2020)

Guncho said:


> Yeah I had the worst pasta ever at BP. How do you mess up pasta? The pizza was ok.


You mess up pasta by making it at a factory and then shipping it out to chain reataurants to heat up and serve at multiple 100x profit.
BP used to be good (30 years ago?) but they are just another lame chain. Technically, it’s food, not much more. Overpriced, over-hyped, underwhelming.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Not only that your fuckin elbows/arms stick to the damn tables. Filthy ass restaurants.





Thunderboy1975 said:


> Take it over to TGP fellas, this is a family site.😜


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Almost all pizza places are stingy on ingredients because that's where the cost is. Better to go to a real Italian place. Chances are it'll cost about the same too because Boston Pizza has become _expensive_.

And avoid Pizza Hut like the plague. They use so much oil in the pan that they might as well deep fry the damn things. Disgusting.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Man, like Tim's, BP has been making meals in factories and reheating them in house for a long time (not all of them, just most of them), all that crap tastes like cardboard.


----------



## whyarecanadiangirlshot (2 mo ago)

1SweetRide said:


> Hadn't been in ten years or so. Went the other night. Quite tasteless. The cheese didn't look or taste like real cheese. More like those individually wrapped slices. They were also super stingy with the ingredients. Don't think I'll go back. Maybe their pasta is better but it seems to me that the focus is on cheap ingredients.
> 
> My taste buds deserve better.


Is Boston pizza a restaurant, or do you mean the city of Boston


----------



## whyarecanadiangirlshot (2 mo ago)

Rollin Hand said:


> Almost all pizza places are stingy on ingredients because that's where the cost is. Better to go to a real Italian place. Chances are it'll cost about the same too because Boston Pizza has become _expensive_.
> 
> And avoid Pizza Hut like the plague. They use so much oil in the pan that they might as well deep fry the damn things. Disgusting.


I worked at Pizza Hut for 2 weeks and then got fired, while they’re not amazing I can attest that we did make everything by hand. Except the dough, the dough came frozen but we still had to work the dough with our hands.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Rollin Hand said:


> Almost all pizza places are stingy on ingredients because that's where the cost is. Better to go to a real Italian place. Chances are it'll cost about the same too because Boston Pizza has become _expensive_.
> 
> And avoid Pizza Hut like the plague. They use so much oil in the pan that they might as well deep fry the damn things. Disgusting.


Nothing wrong with deep fried if its a Panzerotti. Best Panzerotties I've ever had are Gigi's in Brantford and Tony's Pizza in London. 
I agree about Pizza Hut. Although I used to like the chees in the crust. But the pizza was not great quality.


----------



## rossmarkov (3 mo ago)

1SweetRide said:


> Hadn't been in ten years or so. Went the other night. Quite tasteless. The cheese didn't look or taste like real cheese. More like those individually wrapped slices. They were also super stingy with the ingredients. Don't think I'll go back. Maybe their pasta is better but it seems to me that the focus is on cheap ingredients.
> 
> My taste buds deserve better.


You want pizza in America you go to NEW YORK. Period. Though I've heard Detroit's deep dish pizza is just as good.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

rossvassev said:


> You want pizza in America you go to NEW YORK. Period. Though I've heard Detroit's deep dish pizza is just as good.


I have heard this for such a long time but haven't yet made the trip. I'd love to just to do the "Gangster, Mob", tour.
Are you from New York?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

rossvassev said:


> You want pizza in America you go to NEW YORK. Period. Though I've heard Detroit's deep dish pizza is just as good.


The pizza from 1000 Islands Pizza here in Brockville is amongst the best I've ever had.


----------



## rossmarkov (3 mo ago)

guitarman2 said:


> I have heard this for such a long time but haven't yet made the trip. I'd love to just to do the "Gangster, Mob", tour.
> Are you from New York?


Lived there for 8 years. Manhattan, to be clear. Each of the 5 boroughs is its own city, really. I guess the pizza is worth it if you don't mind the crime, the homeless problem, and the crazy ppl walkin round talkin to themselves.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

guitarman2 said:


> The Perogi pizza is pretty good, or at least it was a few years ago in Brantford. Would it be better if someone who makes a better pizza made it? Most definitely. I've never seen anyone else make a perogi pizza. Of course I'm a sour creme lover. It comes with a big glob of sour creme in the middle and I used to always used to order extra sour creme to dip in. Now I have to stop talking about it because its about the worst thing for my diet.


Im referring to the BP on Upper James In Hamilton. I was going to ask the waitress for some acetone to wipe the table down, dont think she would have taken it as a joke.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

rossvassev said:


> You want pizza in America you go to NEW YORK. Period. Though I've heard Detroit's deep dish pizza is just as good.


Driving down from Montreal it better be good, otherwise: "atomic wedgie"


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Hungry carnivore pasta baked with cheese and extra sauce and meatballs.


----------



## Noodles (12 mo ago)

rossvassev said:


> You want pizza in America you go to NEW YORK. Period. Though I've heard Detroit's deep dish pizza is just as good.


Where? John's is very good greasy stuff and Grimaldi's is solid. That said, I've had nothing there that doesn't have an equivalent in Toronto (Bitondi's and North of Brooklyn, respectively).


----------



## rossmarkov (3 mo ago)

Noodles said:


> Where? John's is very good greasy stuff and Grimaldi's is solid. That said, I've had nothing there that doesn't have an equivalent in Toronto (Bitondi's and North of Brooklyn, respectively).


Oh, I haven't been there in 34 years so I couldn't tell ya. But I remember that every pizza shop in NYC with an Italian name was family-run and every slice was good as gold.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> The pizza from 1000 Islands Pizza here in Brockville is amongst the best I've ever had.


Yeah I think I've had it. When my wife and I go to Ottawa to visit relatives we always stop in Brockville. My wife went to college there.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

rossvassev said:


> Lived there for 8 years. Manhattan, to be clear. Each of the 5 boroughs is its own city, really. I guess the pizza is worth it if you don't mind the crime, the homeless problem, and the crazy ppl walkin round talkin to themselves.


I imagine homelessness has been around there for quite sometime. When I was younger I never thought about it. Now I see it becoming a worldwide problem. Even my little Canadian hometown I never noticed it before but now I see its a major problem. My wife and I have become active in helping the homeless any way we can.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

The Exchequer in Chicago has killer deep dish, Roger Ebert was a regular there.

In the Boston area, Atlas Pizza in Worcester is awesome.

In Ottawa, you can’t miss with Gabriel‘s.


----------



## whyarecanadiangirlshot (2 mo ago)

rossvassev said:


> You want pizza in America you go to NEW YORK. Period. Though I've heard Detroit's deep dish pizza is just as good.


my mother would say differently, shes from philly where everyone prefers thin crust


----------



## whyarecanadiangirlshot (2 mo ago)

rossvassev said:


> Lived there for 8 years. Manhattan, to be clear. Each of the 5 boroughs is its own city, really. I guess the pizza is worth it if you don't mind the crime, the homeless problem, and the crazy ppl walkin round talkin to themselves.


what year was that? i thought new york had cleaned up their crime problem


----------



## whyarecanadiangirlshot (2 mo ago)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Im referring to the BP on Upper James In Hamilton. I was going to ask the waitress for some acetone to wipe the table down, dont think she would have taken it as a joke.


hnnng i went to hamilton 5 years ago i went to church there and stayed at a lovely couple's house


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

I find all major pizza places to be on the decline. I still enjoy Papa John's and Domino's though, but it's nothing compared to a good wood-fire oven pizza. Toronto has a ton of places that are mostly good, with my favorite beong Queen Margherita downtown, or Goodfellas in Mississauga. I also like deep dish, but the only place I've really been for that is Hungry Dragon(formerly Mickeys Pizza Dragon) in Oakville, which was great.


----------



## whyarecanadiangirlshot (2 mo ago)

elburnando said:


> I find all major pizza places to be on the decline. I still enjoy Papa John's and Domino's though, but it's nothing compared to a good wood-fire oven pizza. Toronto has a ton of places that are mostly good, with my favorite beong Queen Margherita downtown, or Goodfellas in Mississauga. I also like deep dish, but the only place I've really been for that is Hungry Dragon(formerly Mickeys Pizza Dragon) in Oakville, which was great.


strong agree, i didnt eat any pizza when i was in toronto but my hometown has this wood fire pizza place an its so good im rarely in the mood for pizza but when i am i go there. with the cost of delivery it ends up being the same price as a chain anywa

ANd I stayed in Missisauaga 5 years ago! I`d love to go back. Fun times. I had more fun in Toronto and the surrounding area than I did in London.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

whyarecanadiangirlshot said:


> Is Boston pizza a restaurant, or do you mean the city of Boston


It is a Canadian restaurant chain. I believe I have seen an almost identical looking chain in the USA under the name "Boston's".


----------



## whyarecanadiangirlshot (2 mo ago)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> It is a Canadian restaurant chain. I believe I have seen an almost identical looking chain in the USA under the name "Boston's".


never seen it, a lot of chains are specific to just one or two states


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Jim from Dragons Den owned it. He passed away.


----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

BP is the kind of place you take your wife on date night, just months before she announces she no longer loves you and has a lawyer. Trust me on this one.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Robhotdad said:


> BP is the kind of place you take your wife on date night, just months before she announces she no longer loves you and has a lawyer. Trust me on this one.


Or you come back from a 4 month work trip and your girlfriend is 1 month pregnant and wants to keep your dog aswell.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

elburnando said:


> Or you come back from a 4 month work trip and your girlfriend is 1 month pregnant and wants to keep your dog aswell.


She didnt play the emaculate conception card?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Hadn't been in ten years or so. Went the other night. Quite tasteless. The cheese didn't look or taste like real cheese. More like those individually wrapped slices. They were also super stingy with the ingredients. Don't think I'll go back. Maybe their pasta is better but it seems to me that the focus is on cheap ingredients.
> 
> My taste buds deserve better.


For years it was the only spot my family would want to go out to for birthday meals etc. I never liked the food. I don't like any restaurant where the menu is as thick as a book, but nothing on it is very good.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

player99 said:


> Jim from Dragons Den owned it. He passed away.


Wikipedia doesn't think he's dead.

They call Dragon's Den "Shark Tank" in the U.S.A. I don't think Jim Treliving was ever on the U.S. show.

The last time I had Boston Pizza it was pretty good, but it was quite a while ago.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

player99 said:


> Jim from Dragons Den owned it. He passed away.


Actually, JIm is still very much alive at the age of 81.

All these sorts of places start out good...else how would they attract the size of satisfied clientele that prompt investment capital to expand? For me, the question is "At what point in expansion, will quality begin to go down?". You'll note that pretty much all the recommendations for best-pizza-I-ever-ate or when-in-this-city-you-gotta-go-here are small operations, rather than chains. I would imagine that, when the owners are more closely connected to the product and community clientele, it becomes a point of pride and honour to maintain consistency in product and service. Once someone is merely a franchisee, that sort of social contract tends to vanish, or at least rest almost entirely on the individual franchisee's principles.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Robhotdad said:


> BP is the kind of place you take your wife on date night, just months before she announces she no longer loves you and has a lawyer. Trust me on this one.


When my (now) wife and I were first dating we went to a BP. I can’t remember what I had, but she had some nasty Thai pizza. (Maybe Thai… Asian inspired). It was basically cardboard, topped with plastic cheese, and spring onions. Then, they crushed those noodles on it. You know the ones… you’re supposed add hot water and the flavour packet. Those, dry, crushed. You couldn’t eat it. It was a 6 slice. She didn’t even finish one piece. The server never came back to the table to say (not ask) “Everything’s alright” and then walk away. He only came back when I was done. Asked if we wanted a take out. We said no, and he dropped the bill. I pushed for her to say something, but wouldn’t.
But, as a server, if you see someone had a couple bites of a 6 slice pizza, and don’t want to take it with them, you wouldn’t ask? “Was everything OK?” In where she may have said it wasn’t good. Nope. He never asked. That was the last time. Probably 16yrs ago.
It really was on us to say something once we knew he wasn’t going to, but she just isn’t a complainer.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Hammerhands said:


> Wikipedia doesn't think he's dead.
> 
> They call Dragon's Den "Shark Tank" in the U.S.A. I don't think Jim Treliving was ever on the U.S. show.
> 
> The last time I had Boston Pizza it was pretty good, but it was quite a while ago.


He was on the Canadian show, and owns Boston Pizza.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Hammerhands said:


> Wikipedia doesn't think he's dead.
> 
> They call Dragon's Den "Shark Tank" in the U.S.A. I don't think Jim Treliving was ever on the U.S. show.
> 
> The last time I had Boston Pizza it was pretty good, but it was quite a while ago.







__





Loading…






en.wikipedia.org





*Walter James Treliving* OC (born 12 May 1941) is a Canadian businessman and TV personality who co-owns Boston Pizza. From 2006 to 2021, Treliving was one of the investor "dragons" on the Canadian television show _Dragons' Den_.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Never shrug off a bad meal. Complain to the manager and the bill will be his to worry about.I was a line cook for 20 years. Best fun i ever had. A waitress with a crappy boyfriend made the nights go by fast. 😎


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

torndownunit said:


> For years it was the only spot my family would want to go out to for birthday meals etc. I never liked the food. I don't like any restaurant where the menu is as thick as a book, but nothing on it is very good.


Oh, you don't have to worry about that anymore, two-sided plasticized sheet of paper.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Oh, you don't have to worry about that anymore, two-sided plasticized sheet of paper.


Oh really? A good move on their part in my opinion. Once my family stopped wanting to go there, I never went again. It's been 3 years at least.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

torndownunit said:


> Oh really? A good move on their part in my opinion. Once my family stopped wanting to go there, I never went again. It's been 3 years at least.


My companion had the steak sandwhich and rings. Said it was really good. Maybe go to Boston Pizza but avoid the pizza lol.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

They turned me off when the one in Waterdown, ON didn't pay their window cleaning bill. The owners seemed like nice people for a little while and then they soured. Let's say I wasn't satisfied.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

About 6 years ago, my mom won a free pizza for a year gift card from them. Any type of pizza. Find out it's "once a month" deal...ok fine. We go to the restaurant, show them the coupon...she ends up getting the receipt for the pizza and not wanting to make a fuss, pays it anyway (I think I take after a different relative because I do not have that in me). She ends up giving me the coupon because she doesn't want the hassle of going out of town just for pizza (it was for only one specific restaurant location). I go there a few times...and simply put...I probably only used it five times.

Long story short...I couldn't even be bothered to eat it for free.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

An industry that pays its employees less than welfare is not going to make it in 2022.

The only women attractive enough to make a livable wage at a restaurant or bar are now sitting on a fuzzy carpet on Onlyfans and making more money to fart into a microphone.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Well farting into a microphone beats turnin tricks at the taco bell.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Never shrug off a bad meal. Complain to the manager and the bill will be his to worry about.I was a line cook for 20 years. Best fun i ever had. A waitress with a crappy boyfriend made the nights go by fast. 😎


Man I use to line cook two nights a week after my regular job just because it is fun as hell. Never paid sweet all, but the fun you couldn't buy.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

They have some good appetizers, like pizza bread and cactus potatoes. I got a ravioli the other day and my friend got a chicken sandwich. Both were pretty good. I prefer Kelsey's though, or some of the independent restaurants.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

We have several family-owned pizzerias in town and they're all different but fine. I mediocre pizza place can't possibly survive unless it's a heavily-advertised franchise.


----------



## rossmarkov (3 mo ago)

whyarecanadiangirlshot said:


> what year was that? i thought new york had cleaned up their crime problem


The crime in NYC was bad in the 80s. It supposedly got better in the 90s and 2000s. But it seems it's real bad again now. Glad I don't live there anymore. Horrible city.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Wardo said:


> Well farting into a microphone beats turnin tricks at the taco bell.


I have to disagree.. deeply.. from a guy who met his husband in this exact scenario.


----------



## whyarecanadiangirlshot (2 mo ago)

Always12AM said:


> I have to disagree.. deeply.. from a guy who met his husband in this exact scenario.


👀


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There's a BP here that we used to frequent when a friend waitressed there part-time. Declining disposable income, much better competition, Covid-19, and our friend leaving that employ, more or less stopped us from returning, but it used to be half decent generic food, reasonably priced, with good sized portions. Not that it matters personally, but it's disappointing to hear they're going further downhill. Even at their peak in quality the place was loud, and slow.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Strangely enough my wife and I recently started going to the local Boston Pizza. Fifteen years ago to have a family dinner there every pasta Tuesday. When they switched to precooked sauce and reheating we quit going. Hadn't been there in well over ten years. My wife's good friend took her there for dinner and she enjoyed it so we decided to try it for our payday dinner out. I had a burger and my wife had a fish taco. They were both very good. The onion rings were very good. We've been back a couple of times. Haven't tried their pizza or pasta but the rest of the menu is on par with other chain restaurants.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't go to any chain restaurant if I can help it these days. Ever since they all seemed to go to this model of precooked frozen portions which are just heated up and served the food at all of them is horrible. Like yeah it tastes OK if you don't mind a soggy, salty mess. It's basically on par with a box of Kraft Dinner. So in my mind, why would I pay $20 or more a person to eat garbage when I could just go home and make a box of KD and have it be equally satisfying?

That's basically it. I refuse to pay restaurant prices for garbage food. I'd say that if you're going to eat out then support a local independent restaurant that actually, you know, cooks food. But given how unbelievably popular Tim Horton's is it would appear Canadians don't really distinguish when it comes to eating unfrozen processed factory food.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Mooh said:


> There's a BP here that we used to frequent when a friend waitressed there part-time. Declining disposable income, much better competition, Covid-19, and our friend leaving that employ, more or less stopped us from returning, but it used to be half decent generic food, reasonably priced, with good sized portions. Not that it matters personally, but it's disappointing to hear they're going further downhill. Even at their peak in *quality the place was loud*, and slow.


Quality was loud? Heheh Edit, I read things in a funny way


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I don't go to any chain restaurant if I can help it these days. Ever since they all seemed to go to this model of precooked frozen portions which are just heated up and served the food at all of them is horrible. Like yeah it tastes OK if you don't mind a soggy, salty mess. It's basically on par with a box of Kraft Dinner. So in my mind, why would I pay $20 or more a person to eat garbage when I could just go home and make a box of KD and have it be equally satisfying?
> 
> That's basically it. I refuse to pay restaurant prices for garbage food. I'd say that if you're going to eat out then support a local independent restaurant that actually, you know, cooks food. But given how unbelievably popular Tim Horton's is it would appear Canadians don't really distinguish when it comes to eating unfrozen processed factory food.


Is that how they do it now? They reheat something made elsewhere and shipped to them frozen? That would explain the taste and texture.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Parabola said:


> In Ottawa, you can’t miss with Gabriel‘s.


Sir.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Always12AM said:


> An industry that pays its employees less than welfare is not going to make it in 2022.


In Ontario a server makes $15.50 + tips.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> But given how unbelievably popular Tim Horton's is it would appear Canadians don't really distinguish when it comes to eating unfrozen processed factory food.


Tim Horton's and Harvey's have figured out that if you market thing as being "Canadian" you can sell trash and no one cares.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> Quality was loud? Heheh Edit, I read things in a funny way


Well, you get my point. 
If you have to raise your voice in a booth to be heard across the table and the management doesn't hear you for that and completely other reasons, it's not dining, it's abuse.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Parabola said:


> In Ottawa, you can’t miss with Gabriel‘s.


:/
yes, yes you can.

I hail from Windsor ON, Unsung hero to the world for their Pizza. 
I'm not joking.

Since moving to Ottawa, we haven't found a decent place yet.

We've tried:
Milano
Gabriels
Collonade
Pizza Lovers
etc, etc

The best we have found so far is fairnella, but their prices are kinda crazy.

Why does Ottawa insist on putting the toppings under the cheese! they arent called underings!


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> An industry that pays its employees less than welfare is not going to make it in 2022.


If you break down the average monthly payout for welfare in Ontario it works out to about $4.60 per hour. I'm sure restaurant employees make more than that.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

GuitarT said:


> If you break down the average monthly payout for welfare in Ontario it works out to about $4.60 per hour. I'm sure restaurant employees make more than that.


My daughter worked as a waitress for a few years at East Side Mario's. With her hourly and tips she made fantastic money. She worked her way up to management where she worked way more hours and made less money. 
She decided to adopt a baby and now is a stay at home mom but when she gets a chance she still picks up the odd waitress shift and makes good money.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Mooh said:


> Well, you get my point.
> If you have to raise your voice in a booth to be heard across the table and the management doesn't hear you for that and completely other reasons, it's not dining, it's abuse.


Funny you mention that. We were subject to a screaming child (I know that can't be helped) for most of the dinner.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> My daughter worked as a waitress for a few years at East Side Mario's. With her hourly and tips she made fantastic money. She worked her way up to management where she worked way more hours and made less money.
> She decided to adopt a baby and now is a stay at home mom but when she gets a chance she still picks up the odd waitress shift and makes good money.


I like East Side Marios still.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> I like East Side Marios still.


Blechhh another place that does the same thing as BP, factory made over salted cardboard meals microwaved for your pleasure.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Must be something back East. We have one just up the road from us in Ironwood Richmond and the food is always fantastic from the pasta dishes to the pizza. And it is always clean from all the times we go. which is about 4-5 times a year.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

keto said:


> Blechhh another place that does the same thing as BP, factory made over salted cardboard meals microwaved for your pleasure.


Food is like modern mainstream music. Its been bad for so long our baseline for what is good has been vastly lowered.
Theres good music out there you just have to dig harder to find it. I guess its the same for food.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

So many pizza joints - yet so hard to find a good pizza 😕


----------



## NationalDuo (3 mo ago)

So strange you posted that. We went a few weeks ago and the food was inedible. Yes it was that bad. Very expensive and the pizza was by far the worst I’ve ever had, and I love pizza. I think they are frozen. It was more the taste tho, just unreal. I make better Kraft Pizza 🍕…..kinda a sign of the times. Lots of lights and glitter with no substance….


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

@Okay Player @GuitarT 

It was $6.50 when I started bartending at age 18 and $9 and hour when I graduated uni at 31.

Makes total sense that the government would increase the wages for the job I was qualified to do at 18 by almost triple and then freeze the wage of the job I’m qualified to do after 7 years of education and 62k in debt.

But you both realize it comes out at one end or the other… server wages increase, they tip out more, get tipped less because the cost of food goes up and the quality of the food goes down. As if that is even a possibility based on how low the quality and how high the price already was.

The point I’m making is that you need to make 200k a year household income to qualify for a 1.2 million dollar mortgage to buy a townhouse in a shit hole town right now. So why serve for 22k a year after taxes when you can fart into a microphone on the internet and make as much as an endocrinologist.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Always12AM said:


> @Okay Player @GuitarT
> 
> It was $6.50 when I started bartending at age 18 and $9 and hour when I graduated uni at 31.
> 
> ...


That’s thanks to the insane amount of animal brained males who value a pretty face more than they value skills and education. Doesn’t take much of a percentage of viewers who each contribute $5.00 a month before you’re living the high life.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

terminalvertigo said:


> :/
> yes, yes you can.
> 
> I hail from Windsor ON, Unsung hero to the world for their Pizza.
> ...


I’ve been a patron of the Gloucester and Orleans locations for 20 years and have yet to have a bad pizza experience. Colonnade was good, but people rave about it. To each their own, I can get into just about any pizza that’s not chain made. There was one TERRIBLE place I had a while back that put some really weird things on their pizza that just really grossed me out, I don’t think they operated for long, There was a panzarotti place in Sandy Hill in the early 2000’s that was awesome, and then Georgie’s on Elgin that did pizza and gravy. That was heaven!


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

terminalvertigo said:


> :/
> yes, yes you can.
> 
> I hail from Windsor ON, Unsung hero to the world for their Pizza.
> ...


Where are you in the city? Collonade's quality is location dependant, and Milano and Gabriel's are, in a word, terrible.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Always12AM said:


> @Okay Player @GuitarT
> 
> It was $6.50 when I started bartending at age 18 and $9 and hour when I graduated uni at 31.
> 
> ...


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

rossvassev said:


> You want pizza in America you go to NEW YORK. Period. Though I've heard Detroit's deep dish pizza is just as good.


Exactly right, NYC and where I live, New Jersey. More Italians and pizzerias her than you can shake a stick at. I grew up in the town where the best pizza place in the state was located. Voted #1 many times.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

1SweetRide said:


> That’s thanks to the insane amount of animal brained males who value a pretty face more than they value skills and education. Doesn’t take much of a percentage of viewers who each contribute $5.00 a month before you’re living the high life.


Cineplex Odeon probably made billions off of women of all ages paying a lot more than $5 to see Magic Mike lol.

I can’t relate to people paying someone to be a act like a whore but not actually fulfill the basic criteria of that job.

Not that I would ever pay someone for that on account of not wanting to die.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Okay Player said:


>


----------



## benum47 (Oct 13, 2013)

If you find yourself in Winnipeg, treat yourself to some Gondola Pizza. It's kind of it's own thing but never disappoints (when I'm back in town to visit family).


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Anyone in Etobicoke or Toronto and you want something very nice… 





__





Mamma Martino's Restaurant






www.mammamartinos.ca





Just pizza?





__





Loading…






www.fbipizza.com





Planning something in or near Oakville?









Julia's Authentic Italian Cuisine - Caterer | Oakville


Looking for a Catering Services in Oakville? Get in touch with Julia's Authentic Italian Cuisine. We can be booked for private parties & special events.




julia-s-authentic-italian-cuisine.ueniweb.com





All of these are so good they’ll make you smack your son in the back of the head and say “ehhh forget about it”


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

benum47 said:


> If you find yourself in Winnipeg, treat yourself to some Gondola Pizza. It's kind of it's own thing but never disappoints (when I'm back in town to visit family).


Holy shit the memories that just flooded back in lol. My folks were in the restaurant supply biz in Winnipeg, met and married at Russell Food Equipment lol. DJ’s on the North side of Portage Ave in the west end was a family fave, we went there many times a year, the pizza was still stellar last time I was home 4 or 5 years ago.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

terminalvertigo said:


> :/
> yes, yes you can.
> 
> I hail from Windsor ON, Unsung hero to the world for their Pizza.
> ...


Dude Windsor is pretty good but Sarnia is the hands down Pizza capital of Canada.
Firenze’s, Napoli’s, Ciccio’s, Cosmo’s, bread man, Steve’s, Giresi’s, Navelli’s smelly deli, (half these may be closed now for all I know though ) and on and on.



The tunnel BBQ in Windsor though oh man I could go for that anytime.

In Alberta they put sliced deli meat under the sauce and it’s brutal pretty much everywhere. Boston Pizza might as well be called Gordon Foods with the other 100 restaurants in Alberta that sell the exact same rubbery pasta and lunch meat pizza.

Finally just recently found a good place that has a sesame seed crust and uses real toppings and makes them well. But still not close to the real deal.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> Anyone in Etobicoke or Toronto and you want something very nice…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm at the Queensway and the Humber. Twice a year I do laundry in the river beat my clothes against the rocks. The mamma martino I must have driven by 10,000 times never once do I see a the mamma martino. She need a get the putana doin the crack dance on the corner attract some attention to the place. Now that the Lancaster is gone could maybe pick up the slack in that trade too.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Wardo said:


> I'm at the Queensway and the Humber. Twice a year I do laundry in the river beat my clothes against the rocks. The mamma martino I must have driven by 10,000 times never once do I see a the mamma martino. She need a get the putana doin the crack dance on the corner attract some attention to the place. Now that the Lancaster is gone could maybe pick up the slack in that trade too.


Have you ever seen a pregnant girl run over 5 Gypsys in a Chrysler 200 to even the odds of a knife duel that you failed to bring a knife to or choose to enter?

I have. Right here:









And that is why Mimico will always be the romantic lead in the tale of my adolescence. 

I named her child after me. She didn’t, but I have never called him by any other name.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> Have you ever seen a pregnant girl run over 5 Gypsys in a Chrysler 200 to even the odds of a knife duel that you failed to bring a knife to or choose to enter?
> 
> I have. Right here:
> View attachment 451836
> ...


Sounds like a good time .. lol

it’s all been downhill since Stelco closed.


----------



## NationalDuo (3 mo ago)

allthumbs56 said:


> So many pizza joints - yet so hard to find a good pizza 😕


We’ll put…where did they all go….one of the reasons it’s suffered is that 20 or more yrs ago they used real cheese…now it’s too expensive and very rare..


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Wardo said:


> Sounds like a good time .. lol
> 
> it’s all been downhill since Stelco closed.


I saw a 5 year old kid kicking his puppy repeatedly at the laundromat once. I said “hey buddy… You really shouldn’t beat an animal that is more powerful and intelligent than your entire race” lol.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> I saw a 5 year old kid kicking his puppy repeatedly at the laundromat once. I said “hey buddy… You really shouldn’t beat an animal that is more powerful and intelligent than your entire race” lol.


The same thing was probably happening to the kid at home.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

How'd we go from bad pizza to child abuse lol


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

1SweetRide said:


> How'd we go from bad pizza to child abuse lol


bad pizza is child abuse


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Wardo said:


> The same thing was probably happening to the kid at home.


That child is probably 20 now. So I’m sure he’s perpetuated that cycle of abuse to all of his little gypsy grandchildren and they are out right now kicking their own Pomeranians.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> My companion had the steak sandwhich and rings. Said it was really good. Maybe go to Boston Pizza but avoid the pizza lol.



I don't think the food was awful, it was was the incredibly average for the price. It's mainly the same food out of the same catalogs every other chain uses (I worked for one of those companies years ago). It's all generally fine, but there's local restaurants I can go to with much better food for about the same cost.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

1SweetRide said:


> How'd we go from bad pizza to child abuse lol


I guess mimico was the roughest, but I know I’ve said the same about them all..
We received our educations in the cities of the nation me and @Wardo..


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Robert's Pizza Donairs & Subs Dartmouth NS. If you order a large Donair, you better bring a buddy.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> How'd we go from bad pizza to child abuse lol


What, you mean they're not related ? .. lol


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

NationalDuo said:


> We’ll put…where did they all go….one of the reasons it’s suffered is that 20 or more yrs ago they used real cheese…now it’s too expensive and very rare..


Yup - I'll buy that. When I was in high school there was great pizza everywhere. Here in Niagara it was all good. Skipping over to Niagara Falls NY or Buffalo was even better. Maybe it was a mix of "real cheese" and those lovely little pepperonis that the grease would pool up in.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I had some pretty crappy pizza at an iIalian restaurant, in the Italian quarter of San Francisco this spring. Real disappointing. I had great deep dish pizza near central park in NYC a number of years ago. Pretty sure it was called Uno Pizzaria. Boston Pizza has definitely gone downhill. Was pretty good 20 plus years ago. Red Robin around here, same thing. Real crap last time I went there. I prefer less restaurant chain food options these days. Mom and Pop brick and motor restaurants aim to please. They are my preference.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

My sister's ex-hustand's best friend's wife was in a commercial for them. 

Useless information, but I thought I'd share it. I haven't seen any of them in years, except for my sister.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> My sister's ex-hustand's best friend's wife was in a commercial for them.
> 
> Useless information, but I thought I'd share it. I haven't seen any of them in years, except for my sister.


Twice removed?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Twice removed?


No


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> No


It's alright. I've had to let a lot of things go in life. You just have to move on.


----------

